
Remain professional even after your death (for freelancers) - flamontagne
http://www.rubyfleebie.com/remain-professional-even-after-your-death/
======
HoopleHead
When I used to work in teaching, we were continually being hassled by our
managers to make ridiculous amounts of copious notes, handouts and lesson
plans of everything we did so that "If something happens to any of you,
someone else can step in and pick up the pieces".

My response to that was the same as to this article: I know it's a bit selfish
and all that, but I'd like to think there would be at least a w-e-e-e-e bit of
a hiccup in the smooth running of the world around me, when I shuffle of this
mortal coil and join the choir invisible.

Kinda sad to think it might be such a seamless transition, no-one even noticed
I was gone.

[Another good way of getting people to miss you when you're gone is to owe
them money!]

